# What the "story" behind your username?



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 8, 2010)

For me is the obvious  sk8 hard die fast


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2010)

Long, long time ago I was using *a16b03* nickname (*A*ldis *B*erjoza born *16*.*03*.1986), many folks complained about it, being hard to remember 

Then I started playing AstroEmpires... There was guild called The Smurfs... I joined them..,
It was funny company, with smurf jokes, smurf lexicon ("Smurf you" for example). Most of Guild member renamed themselves to something smurf...
There was Papa Smurf, Grand smurf, smurfette etc...
One day I decided to become Killasmurf (that was funny) 

Later I added 86 because there was one other killasmurf on internet...

Right now, I'm thinking of changing my nick again because it's quite inappropriate, but problem is that gazillion people now know me by current nick...


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2010)

Let's see...  Adam is my first name.  My last name starts with K.

Adam


----------



## roddierod (Dec 8, 2010)

Many Many moons ago (almost 30 years ago - damn I'm old), a guy from the Bronx came to our high school, he was the cousin of a friend of mine. At the time I was into art and could draw pretty well, so he started showing me how to do graffiti and teaching me about tags, burners and creating your own characters. He was showing me bubble style by doing my name, he said Rod is too short and ask if it was short for Rodney...I said no Roderick.  He used Roderick to show me the style but said I needed a tag. So he said how about Roddy Rod...I said OK, but with and 'ie' instead of 'y' because 'y' is a confused letter and I don't like it.

That's it.


----------



## Zare (Dec 8, 2010)

Short form of my first name.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 8, 2010)

```
Right now, I'm thinking of changing my nick again because it's quite inappropriate, but problem is that gazillion people now know me by current nick...
```
It is possible to change somehow your Nickname? Me too I thought to change it. If it is possible you could keep them both for some time.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> Right now, I'm thinking of changing my nick again because it's quite inappropriate, but problem is that gazillion people now know me by current nick...
> ```
> It is possible to change somehow your Nickname? Me too I thought to change it. If it is possible you could keep them both for some time.



You can ask the administrators to change your nickname.


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 8, 2010)

I wanted a nickname that no one on these forums would have, related to my real passion (cars) and sounds strong or forceful. Pushrod it is.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 8, 2010)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I wanted a nickname that no one on these forums would have, related to my real passion (cars) and sounds strong or forceful. Pushrod it is.



Funny...I always thought it had something to do with Star Trek's dilithium crystals...sorry.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 8, 2010)

*When Pig-Pen was actually my favourite character.*

Middle English spelling of Franklin.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 8, 2010)

nekoexmachina: anime + kind of cyberpunk
appeared in 2008? after previous, almost random one.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

double-rot13 encryption of my normal login.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2010)

It was available for irc a very long time ago. I couldn't get the one I wanted which was the c programming data type which meant the absolute of nothing which would have suited best as during my initial indoctrination to the OS, it's languages, and services.

The use of the reverse camelcased hungarian style notation was intended to be read "god of UNIX". Simply to note the uppercase unix as it is ascetically pleasing though it is not an acronym.

The contrast of the uppercase to lowercase of the nick is not invoke any theological discussion though from time to time it has. This is do to using the lowercase 'g'( not at this forum thankfully). It is set up that way initially as an irony of what I am not; serves as a reminder as what I want to become; what I will strive for in mastering this craft.

There are others who have taken the name. To note the who is the real UNIXgod is by use of concatenated uppercase UNIX and lower case god with an avatar of four offset black stripes which is the logo of the non corporate punk band BLACK FLAG:
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/File:Black_Flag_logo.jpg
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Black_Flag_(band)

I hope one day I could live up to what the nick really means. =)


----------



## ckester (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not clever enough to come up with an unusual nick.  Mine is just my first initial and last name.

The comcast email account I use on the ports I maintain, corky1951, is just a childhood nickname and the year I was born.  ckester was already taken on comcast.  

(I only started using comcast email because it came with my account.   But I'm thinking of moving to gmail instead, while looking for another ISP.  The latest Comcast/Level 3/Netflix brouhaha is getting close to being the proverbial last straw.)


----------



## qsecofr (Dec 9, 2010)

QSECOFR is analogous to the root user on the IBM iSeries (AS400, or any of its identity crises, alter egos, split personalities).  And I'm not sure if I'm only half-surprised or fully surprised that nobody claimed it on here before me.


----------



## sossego (Dec 9, 2010)

Portuguese for "peace and quiet" or "inner tranquility."


----------



## shitson (Dec 9, 2010)

When stuff breaks at work the first thing i say is "Shiiiiiit Suuuuuuuun"


----------



## BrainDamage (Dec 9, 2010)

Brain Damage is a great Pink Floyd song.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think *username* is for identification, so I thought I'd *use my name* since I was lucky enough to already have one. Unfortunately this forum wouldn't let me sign up with my real name so I chose my initials. I'm guessing the software didn't like the space - although everybody I know has a space in their name. Anyway, my name is Ole Juul and that is what I use everywhere, including all other forums.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 10, 2010)

Read Sir Terry Pratchett for more details about it 

It is a kind of battle cry from the Nac Mac Feegles, meaning something between "Aww, that's sweet" and "I just lost my temper and now there is going to be Trouble" (the kind with the capital T).

They are small and blue, but unlike smurfs they wear kilts and carry swords. It could be considered a travel-and-health warning NOT to confuse them with smurfs.


----------



## uisge (Dec 10, 2010)

short form of "uisge beatha", Gaelic for Whisky (search here), my favorite drink, if any ;-)


----------



## ckester (Dec 10, 2010)

uisge said:
			
		

> short form of "uisge beatha", Gaelic for Whisky (search here), my favorite drink, if any ;-)



Ah, the "water of life".


----------



## uisge (Dec 10, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> Ah, the "water of life".



Preferably those from Islay, and especially (activate sound, from):
Laphroaig and Caol Ila


----------



## aragon (Dec 10, 2010)

It was given to me many years ago.

Before I was born.

By my parents.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

> It was given to me many years ago.
> 
> Before I was born.
> 
> By my parents.


Xaxa  I like it


----------



## ckester (Dec 11, 2010)

uisge said:
			
		

> Preferably those from Islay



You, sir, have excellent taste!  Most people don't like the peaty flavor of the Islay single malts.  

I'm a Laphroaig man meself, but I'll take a Lagavulin if that's what you have.  :e


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 11, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> You, sir, have excellent taste!  Most people don't like the peaty flavor of the Islay single malts.
> 
> I'm a Laphroaig man meself, but I'll take a Lagavulin if that's what you have.  :e



I talked my wife into going to a Scotch tasting.  Turns out even she likes the peaty stuff when properly introduced.  I was surprised at how much I appreciated some of the Highland stuff, honestly.


----------



## tingo (Dec 11, 2010)

I should start by saying that my nickname is only a thing for online forums; nobody uses my nickname  in face-to-face communcation. If somebody used my nickname to call my attention, I probably wouldn't react.
Anyways, this story starts in the old days, before Internet access was public (the only way you could get internet was if you were at a University). So the big "online" fun in those days was bulletin board systems, in my country they were usually small one-man operations, that is only one phone line / modem.
Well, those BBSes required a nickname to sign up, I didn't have one so I made one up from my first and last name (no imagination, eh?), thus it became "tingo".


----------



## Crivens (Dec 11, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> You, sir, have excellent taste!  Most people don't like the peaty flavor of the Islay single malts.
> 
> I'm a Laphroaig man meself, but I'll take a Lagavulin if that's what you have.  :e



I have, and this reminds me to check up on it. We do not want it to start tasting of glass, do we?


----------



## Pjoter (Dec 11, 2010)

This is phonetic transcription how the Dutch pronounce my name- therefore Pjoter instead of Piotr. It is just easier for them


----------



## qsecofr (Dec 12, 2010)

Islay whisky deserves its own topic unto itself.


----------



## El_Barto (Dec 16, 2010)

My name is my Steam nick, it has to do with with on of the series where the police was sharing flyers concerning a criminal called El Barto who they were chasing and was doing graffiti all over town. Homer saying something like : 'Ooh, I would not like to meet that fellow when crossing the streets at night'.

It had a picture how the police thought he looked like.
It was Bart with an unshaven beard.


----------



## da1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hell I dnt remember exactly how I got this one .... quite sad tbh but I only have a vague memory of not being able to login to dc++ with my, then, nickname and somehow there's where the metamorphoses happen (somehow).

Normally ppl read it like "the one" but it/was not my intent.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 17, 2010)

Big fan of Ghost in the Shell and Daisuke Aramaki. Enough said. Dressed up once as the man himself for a Gits convention in Japan a few months ago, but thanks to my weird half Indian, quarter Japanese, quarter native American mix, people thought i looked like the Rent is too damn high bloke. That did it, no more dressing up as Aramaki in real life.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 17, 2010)

da1 said:
			
		

> Hell I dnt remember exactly how I got this one .... quite sad tbh but I only have a vague memory of not being able to login to dc++ with my, then, nickname and somehow there's where the metamorphoses happen (somehow).
> 
> Normally ppl read it like "the one" but it/was not my intent.



To me your nick always associates with 2nd flash attached to FreeBSD machine  (/dev/[red]da1[/red])


----------



## mk (Dec 17, 2010)

da1 == the one


----------



## da1 (Dec 17, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> To me your nick always associates with 2nd flash attached to FreeBSD machine  (/dev/[red]da1[/red])



Mh, true . I had the nick before I got into the FreeBSD world and then after some time I started using SCSI disks and to my surprise "I" was the second disk . Not to mention a post, ~1 month ago, asking help for loosing "da1"  =))), laughed my ass off.

I didn't know I can be lost, until then ))


----------



## vigolcom (Dec 25, 2010)

Vigol (My Previous Account - but I Lose my Email/PW, So now this one): Old name of my origin city.


----------



## madonal (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, actually my name is a simple combination of letters in my name and surname...actually the first two and then the first five. and somehow it is also a reference to the name Madonna - not for the singer but the actual meaning of someone related to a Goddess/a God - ancient greek.


----------



## zbang (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked up the moniker "z" in the mid-1980's and was soon signing emails & notes as "z!". Since most sendmail installs would barf on that...spelling it out seemed reasonable.

z!


----------



## FRANCOIS (Jan 3, 2011)

It's my plain and simple real name.


----------



## sossego (Jan 3, 2011)

Daisuke_Aramaki said:
			
		

> Big fan of Ghost in the Shell and Daisuke Aramaki. Enough said. Dressed up once as the man himself for a Gits convention in Japan a few months ago, but thanks to my weird half Indian, quarter Japanese, quarter native American mix, people thought i looked like the Rent is too damn high bloke. That did it, no more dressing up as Aramaki in real life.


Looks pretty tight with thie mad threads you're styling.
Bet you were dropping knowledge like a pigeon drops crap on a car.

Truly that is a wonderful and strange look. I like it.


----------



## Dereckson (Jan 3, 2011)

1992. I were 8 yo and were tired of my previous nickname, "Gordon Tyrex". I've absolutely no idea why I pick this name for my different children games. I associated the firstname Xavier with this new name (changed to Ludovic Dereckson around 94).

1995. Were natural to use "Dereckson" on IRC, and then on other projects, as login, etc.


----------



## nixbsd (Jan 11, 2011)

i like *nix system, particularly BSD's family, *specifically* FreeBSD ! =]
<=> *nix + (Free)BSD
<=> nix + BSD
<=> nixbsd !!

i'm not considering myself as a pro. just describing my 'enthusiasm'. =]


----------



## ckester (Jan 11, 2011)

nixbsd said:
			
		

> i like *nix system, particularly BSD's family, *specifically* FreeBSD ! =]
> <=> *nix + (Free)BSD
> <=> nix + BSD
> <=> nixbsd !!
> ...



Here's the definition of "nix" from slang-dictionary.com:



> noun
> no, nothing, none. One of very few German words to enter the thievesâ€™ and low-life cant of the early 19th century and remain in occasional use. Nichts is the standard German for nothing or not, nix being a colloquial version.
> 
> verb
> to forbid, veto. This form of the word is predominantly American, its brevity recommending it to journalese usage.



So "nixbsd" might be taken to mean something very different from what you intended.  You obviously don't want to forbid or veto BSD!!!


----------



## purgatori (Jan 13, 2011)




----------

